
Ask HN: European developer salaries - euro_asker
A lot of threads here are (for natural reasons) very US focused so I thought why not make a european salary thread? Ofc it&#x27;s a very diverse and big market but also making threads for all countries does not make sens I think.<p>Well, I start:<p>30 year old male, full stack web developer in berlin<p>48k € &#x2F; year
======
nwrk
here is free 64 pages report from O'Reilly - European Software Development
Salary Survey 2016 [1]

[1]
[http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/2016-european-...](http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/2016-european-
software-development-salary-survey.pdf)

------
the-dude
No idea what this would mean. Would it not be better to discuss monthly-in-
the-bank?

And leave equity, benefits and perks completely out of the discussion?

edit: and rents!

~~~
csbubbles
European companies don't give you any stock/shares (even startups) as far as I
heard from my friends who work in various countries in Europe.

Benefits/perks are rather equal across the employers. Europe is a socialistic
world, lots of things are regulated by law.

Again, that's what I heard from some folks currently working there.

